# infant in a Radian 65?



## ber (Apr 5, 2005)

I'd love to hear from anyone who has used a Radian 65 with an infant. I'm expecting #3 in 2 months, and my only Radian experience is with my 2 older ones, but they didn't start using them til they were more than a year old, I think.

Does the Radian 65 really work with an infant? Is there enough of a recline? We used Evenflo Triumph V's for the first year with my first 2, but the Radian would be a much better fit in our car.

I'm searching old threads, but thought I'd go ahead and post too!


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

We used our Radian 65 with DS starting at 3.5 mons. The recline was fine, actually with the foot it is hard to get it more upright then 45 degrees. DS actually started to like being in the car his arms and legs around.

I also just wanted to add that we used the infant insert when he was little.


----------



## syd'smom (Sep 23, 2008)

I'll let you know in a few weeks - I'm just ahead of you!


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

on car-seat.org someone posted pics of their newborn in a radian. looked like a really snuggly fit. that was with the infant padding.


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

http://www.car-seat.org/showthread.php?p=912641

http://www.car-seat.org/showthread.php?t=52539


----------



## Dandelionkid (Mar 6, 2007)

We've used ours since dd was newborn. Beautiful fit with the insert it comes with and the rear facing tether makes getting a good recline very easy. We have it rf in middle seat of elantra.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

One thing a tech had me do on my SS1 which might help with the radian fit with a newborn is to take the harness covers for the shoulder off. They can really cause the harness to not be tight enough on a really little body just by the room they take up.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

The seats in that thread are Radian 80s. I had an old 65, like one of the first ones made and it fit Ilana great at 8#, so an 8# would've been fine. When they lengthened the straps though on the Radians, it screwed up how baby's fit in them. We have an XT now, an 80 w/ head wings, and it would not fit an 8# w/out the infant insert. W/ the insert it was fine, but w/out it was nowhere safe like it used to be. You can buy the insert from Sunshine Kids for like $25 and use it in the 65.


----------

